# Lost Recipe for Strawberry Torte



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I've managed to loose my recipe for a strawberry torte with a vanilla sugar wafer crust.  The crust was crushed vanilla sugar wafers (the sandwich wafer, not vanilla wafers).  The filling contained strawberries, whipped cream and power sugar.  It was made in, I think, a 9x13 pan and refrigerated.  Recicpe probably from the early '60's. 

If anyone can help, it's be greatly appreciated.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh my god, my mother used to make that - or something similar. But i think the filling had butter in it.

Ok, looked it up in the cookbook i made her which i now have. I hope this is the one you wanted. How strange that you should be looking for it and i should happen to have it

*1/2 pound pkg nabisco sugar wafers, crushed*

spread half of these over the bottom of a 13 x 9 pan

cream together:

*3/4 cup butter*

*1 cup powdered sugar*

then add

*2 beaten eggs*

spread

*1 quart fresh strawberries*

over that

whip

*1 pint cream*

spread over the berries

spread the rest of the crumbs over the cream

Refrigerate


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Wonderful, that's it.  Thank you so much.  It'll be a perfect ending to our Easter brunch.  You're invited, of course!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, i can;t believe it.  I remember it as a very uncharacteristic recipe my mother had found somewhere, maybe some random magazine.  Maybe in an ad for the wafers.  But maybe it was something that was very much the fashion back then in the 60s.  Glad i could help.


----------

